# minkoil and tool belt & pouch



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Destined_Sparky said:


> I have an internship at an off shore oil rig here soon and I was wondering if I could protect my leather with some minkoil or Atsko Sno-Seal Original Beeswax Waterproofing? I don't know if the materials are conductive or safe when working around electricity.


Redwing boot oil will get the job done...:thumbup:

http://www.endclothing.com/red-wing...html?173=291&gclid=CM2L8If978ACFU9k7AodpUEAcg


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Destined_Sparky said:


> I have an internship at an off shore oil rig here soon and I was wondering if I could protect my leather with some minkoil or Atsko Sno-Seal Original Beeswax Waterproofing? I don't know if the materials are conductive or safe when working around electricity.



there should be a safety officer that can answer all your safety questions.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

You don't know how to be safe around electricity yet you are going to be working on it?


Neatsfoot oil is easiest on leather. Snow seal breaks down the leather eventually.


And a tool pouch would be considered conductive.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> Redwing boot oil will get the job done...:thumbup: http://www.endclothing.com/red-wing-all-natural-boot-oil.html?173=291&gclid=CM2L8If978ACFU9k7AodpUEAcg


Been using this for years on my leather pouches.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Be really careful with the redwing stuff. It will stain your pants.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Be really careful with the redwing stuff. It will stain your pants.


I use a brush inside and out and then let it soak in over a weekend. I'll then use a few rags and dry off what's left.. Never "soak" the leather as it leaches out for a long time.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Be really careful with the redwing stuff. It will stain your pants.


So will holding it too long.....








:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Mink oil is good chit. Go for it.


----------



## Destined_Sparky (Sep 16, 2014)

Jhellwig said:


> You don't know how to be safe around electricity yet you are going to be working on it?
> 
> 
> Neatsfoot oil is easiest on leather. Snow seal breaks down the leather eventually.
> ...


The first sentence of your response must be a joke :laughing:. If asking about an unknown chemical's properties makes me unaware of electrical safety then most of everyone is screwed. 

I will look into the Neatsfoot. Have you used that product on your equipment and it works pretty good?

Tool pouch isn't conductive -- too many valence electrons absorb the energy to continue a path for electricity. If you touch a brass tool pouch bracket then yes, it'd possibly smoke ya.


----------



## Destined_Sparky (Sep 16, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> I use a brush inside and out and then let it soak in over a weekend. I'll then use a few rags and dry off what's left.. Never "soak" the leather as it leaches out for a long time.


 I heard that you could also apply some and then put it in the oven at 100 degrees and brush off the excess? Have you heard of this method?


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

99cents said:


> Mink oil is good chit. Go for it.



Don't use mink oil!!
Dogs hate that stuff which makes you puppy target number 1 on the job.



Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I have an old leather pouch hard as a piece of steel. So what should I use to soften it up? that is cheap


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Lep said:


> I have an old leather pouch hard as a piece of steel. So what should I use to soften it up? that is cheap


Coconut oil doesn't go rancid and its healthy to cook with.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Destined_Sparky said:


> The first sentence of your response must be a joke :laughing:. If asking about an unknown chemical's properties makes me unaware of electrical safety then most of everyone is screwed.


It wasn't a joke. It doesn't mater what you put on your tool pouch it shouldn't be around live electrical parts.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Destined_Sparky said:


> I heard that you could also apply some and then put it in the oven at 100 degrees and brush off the excess? Have you heard of this method?



I've never heard of that when using boot oil.. If it worked, I wish you had told me 20 years ago. I had soaked a meter pouch and it was a soft wet noodle for a few years. I left it on my basement as it was useless... LoL

I was told years ago by my father about cooking off excess mink oil on leather. It was a passing comment he made to me when I was young.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Lep said:


> I have an old leather pouch hard as a piece of steel. So what should I use to soften it up? that is cheap


\
Redwing boot oil will get the job done...:thumbup:

http://www.endclothing.com/red-wing-...FU9k7AodpUEAcg







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1000x1000.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> I was told years ago by my father about cooking off excess mink oil on leather. It was a passing comment he made to me when I was young.


Just don' set the oven temp to high...my buddy burnt the top of his brand new, out of the box, Redwings doing that. Took the boots to a cobbler to be cut down :laughing:


----------

